
Common Server Setups for Your Web Application - hackerkid
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/5-common-server-setups-for-your-web-application?utm_source=Customerio&utm_medium=Email_Internal&utm_campaign=Email5.1_ActivateAccount_5CommonServerSetupMistakes&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWmprNU16RTFNVE14TnpNeCIsInQiOiJGYVVMSER0NUloRUVVTjJaOHFOR01VXC9YaFVpQlwvUHk4N0d2OCtRMDE4c21SdlNDVkZyb1NkZWlPbjg4VEs1T2h0OWVrMVl6QU9hMHF6dkhjXC9OT1Y5V0s0ODNwRUNtd0haS3pDTkdyMUdTMD0ifQ%3D%3D
======
Nzen
tl;dr Listicle of five service layouts for different horizontal and vertical
scaling. Provides a paragraph about each and pros/cons. Useful if you only
have five minutes to learn about the following terms; not, if you've already
spent five minutes learning about the following terms.

1 Everything On One Server

2 Separate Database Server

3 Load Balancer (Reverse Proxy)

4 HTTP Accelerator (Caching Reverse Proxy)

5 Master-Slave Database Replication

~~~
powmonk
where would I learn more about this type of thing? Like a more detailed
overview?

~~~
blakesterz
One good place to start is one of the "Awesome Sysadmin" lists on GitHub like
this one:

[https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin](https://github.com/kahun/awesome-
sysadmin)

There are many, those will lead you to some great resources.

